# General > PC & Console Gaming >  black ops

## slinky

2 days yeehaa :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## sharona

already got mine 2 weeks ago from america lot cheeper as well try there wat a gud game

----------


## merlzin

I cant wait,. :Grin:

----------


## ShelleyCowie

hubby got his yesterday and he is lovin it so far! too many good games coming out just now!!  ::

----------


## merlzin

aw,im jelous,getting it tomorrow hopefully.

----------


## S&LHEN

my son got his in the post today!! i ll have one happy son tonight by the sounds of it :-) x

----------


## kitty

We got ours yesterday...... i get the feeling i'm guna be a black ops widow for the forseable future  :Smile:

----------


## merlzin

Did you manage to fix your ps3 kitty?.

----------


## kitty

> Did you manage to fix your ps3 kitty?.


Hey merlzin.  No we didn't we got another one  :Smile:

----------

